# Officer Jermaine Gibson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Jermaine Gibson

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Cathedral City Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 19, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Friday, March 18, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Officer Jermaine Gibson was killed in a high-speed chase after his patrol car left the road and collided with a tree.

Officer Gibson attempted to pull over a stolen vehicle at approximately 23:30 hours and gave chase after the suspect failed to pull over. His vehicle left the road and crashed in Palm Springs at approximately 23:55 hours. The suspect vehicle also crashed, and two suspects were taken into custody.

Officer Gibson was pronounced dead at the scene shortly after midnight.

Officer Gibson had been with Cathedral City for approximately 18 months, and had been in law enforcement for approximately three years. He is survived by his wife and infant son.

Agency Contact Information
Cathedral City Police Department
68-700 Ave Lalo Guerrero
Cathedral City, CA 92234

Phone: (760) 770-0300

_*Please contact the Cathedral City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Gibson.


----------



## po-904 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Gibson


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Gibson.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Officer Gibson, thank you for your service.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest easy


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

R.I.P Officer Gibson


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

